# GSD male 17wks Boerne TEXAS AKC registered need to rehome



## Jesslam84 (May 1, 2020)

Hi,

I am looking to rehome our wonderful boy. He has seizures due to an unknown cause. They are controlled with medications. He does have a break through mild seizures daily that is hardly noticeable. We are working on getting to a therapeutic level of medicine to completely eliminate them. These seizures started 2 weeks ago Easter morning. Of course we took him to the vet as he was having clusters. We have tested for the most obvious causes and after a very high vet bill do not currently have a known cause. We love him so much but he needs a home where he can be very well taken care of. He needs to be given his medication 2× a day. And possibly tested for other causes but they are all extremely expensive. I have changed his diet to a non rosemary containing dog food just incase that was the cause. He is up to date on vaccines from breeder. I haven't taken him back to vet for next series due to the seizures. So he will need that.
He is a purebred German working line breed with some Czech dogs in the 3rd generation. Every dog in his bloodline is registered at the German Shepherd Organisation in Germany and followed the rules of their breeding program. I have his akc and vaccine rec. papers.
He is potty trained/crate trained. Knows several basic commands. He rings a bell to go outside. He is extremely smart. He still has so much potential and is not and has never been sick. He could just be epileptic. There is no way to know unless we continue to further test. He is wonderful with our 2 other small breed dogs. And I have 3 children that have all bonded well with him. He is alittle nippy but that's normal for a puppy. He has the most calm strong temperament and beautiful eyes. I'm am heartbroken to have to find a new home. I will not just let him go anywhere.

Please if you are interested you need to familiarize yourself with seizures they can and mostly are manageable. I desperately want him to go to a good quality home. He has been a true joy for our family.

Please message me if you are interested with any questions.
Jessica


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Have you contacted his breeder? Do you have a contract?


----------



## Jesslam84 (May 1, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Have you contacted his breeder? Do you have a contract?


Yes, I have been in contact. They have been supportive. We do have a contract. I'm not completely sure if what it all contains.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Jesslam84 said:


> Yes, I have been in contact. They have been supportive. We do have a contract. I'm not completely sure if what it all contains.


I would be returning him to the breeder and letting them rehome him. A reputable breeder should step up and take responsibility for a puppy they bred and whom the owner no longer wants or is no longer able to care for.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Was he imported? Is that an issue with returning him to the breeder? Hope you find the best solution for him.


----------



## Jesslam84 (May 1, 2020)

Bramble said:


> I would be returning him to the breeder and letting them rehome him. A reputable breeder should step up and take responsibility for a puppy they bred and whom the owner no longer wants or is no longer able to care for.


Thank you for that advice! The breeder is in Tennessee. We did talk about rehoming but I just assumed that was my responsibility. I just want to find a better home for this sweet boy..


----------



## Jesslam84 (May 1, 2020)

ksotto333 said:


> Was he imported? Is that an issue with returning him to the breeder? Hope you find the best solution for him.


No, he is not. Born in Tennessee. His bloodline goes back to Germany starting with the great-grandfather. Daddy and mother are both born in Tennessee. Thank you!! Me too!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Jesslam84 said:


> Thank you for that advice! The breeder is in Tennessee. We did talk about rehoming but I just assumed that was my responsibility. I just want to find a better home for this sweet boy..


His breeder should be helping, especially if you are struggling/don't want the puppy anymore. A lot depends on the breeder, check your contact and see what it says. Less reputable breeders will wash their hands of all responsibility once money is exchanged. A reputable breeder will step up and do what is right for the puppy.


----------



## Jesslam84 (May 1, 2020)

They are and I know they will do what's right. We didnt know what would happen with the meds. And seizures. Weren't sure if this was something more serious or not-as far as him not making it through the cluster. So we talked about that and also rehoming him. Now he looks to be in the clear with seizures being more managed by the meds.


----------



## Jesslam84 (May 1, 2020)

Jesslam84 said:


> They are and I know they will do what's right. We didnt know what would happen with the meds. And seizures. Weren't sure if this was something more serious or not-as far as him not making it through the cluster. So we talked about that and also rehoming him. Now he looks to be in the clear with seizures being more managed by the meds.



Not helping financially just with direction and advice..


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I would return him to the breeder. They should be willing to replace him with another puppy if you want to do that. They would have more contacts than you do for rehoming if that is a option they want to pursue. They also should want to know a puppy they produced has this problem in case it’s genetic. They may not want to breed those parents again. It must be heartbreaking to get so attached to a puppy when you have small children and then have to give him up. Good luck.


----------



## Jesslam84 (May 1, 2020)

Last we talked we were hoping the seizures would stop and we could wean him off meds. That he would be seizures free. The vet believes he will always need to have meds most likely. I'm may have to bring this up to the breeder. I've tried to do everything I can for him. I've ready just about everything you can about seizures in puppies.. we love him, this is a very stressful time. But like I said I just want a great home and the best for him. I know we will get there.


----------

